# Yakutsk a cidade mais fria do mundo



## Ninon (17 Fev 2008 às 23:52)

Yakutsk, cidade siberiana com uma população de 800 000 habitantes, é o agregado populacional mais frio do mundo. Temperaturas de -50ºC são "normais". Só se as temperaturas descem abaixo dos -55ºC é que as crianças têm feriado. Não vão à escola.

Se Yakutsk é a cidade mais fria do mundo, Oimyakon/Oymyakon (pop. 800) bate o record de local temporáriamente habitado mais frio. As temperaturas nesta pequena aldeia que fica deserta nos invernos rigorosos, atingem valores de −71.2°C (−96.2 °F). A temperatura de hoje, por exemplo, está amena. Ronda os -15ºC como temperatura máxima. Mas pode andar pelos -48C, e o seus habitantes, mesmo assim, por lá vão ficando.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2008 às 00:05)

Sim, já conhecia essa cidade há imenso tempo e de vez em quando vejo as condições actuais no Wunderground.
Já vi serem registados *- 57 ºC* lá, através do Wunderground.
Toda a zona siberiana e as regiões da Mongólia são planaltos gelados, com temperaturas muito habitualmente a chegar aos *- 45 ºC*.
Vêem-se enormes rios completamente gelados e brancos, se virem essas regiões através do Google Earth.
É interessante ver que, para estas pessoas, é uma coisa normalíssima ter *-40 ºC*.
Andam sem luvas, não se entuasiasmam com a neve e parecem não se incomodar com o frio, para elas parece estar uma temperatura agradável.
É, de facto, surpreendente ver como a sensibilidade térmica e física das pessoas varia tanto de região para região, no nosso planeta.

Boa pesquisa !


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2008 às 00:10)

Epá, ainda consegue ter amplitudes maiores que Tura, também na Sibéria.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2008 às 00:12)

AnDré disse:


> Epá, ainda consegue ter amplitudes maiores que Tura, também na Sibéria.



No Verão chega aos *20 ºC*, coisa para fazer derreter aquelas pessoas feitas de gelo. 
Já repararam bem na amplitude térmica que aquelas pessoas suportam ?
Desde os *-55 ºC* nos dias mais frios de Inverno aos *25 ºC*, nos dias mais quentes do Verão.
Absolutamente incrível !


----------



## Ninon (18 Fev 2008 às 00:26)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> No Verão chega aos *20 ºC*, coisa para fazer derreter aquelas pessoas feitas de gelo.
> Já repararam bem na amplitude térmica que aquelas pessoas suportam ?
> Desde os *-55 ºC* nos dias mais frios de Inverno aos *25 ºC*, nos dias mais quentes do Verão.
> Absolutamente incrível !



por acaso gostaria de saber qual é a sensação de estar a -55 graus.
gostava de saber o que acontecia se existisse uma falha geral no aquecimento naquela cidade.

abaixo encontra-se o link com fotos da cidade. alem de yakutsk existe varias fotos de outros locais na siberia.
o turista ate recebeu um diploma que dizia que ele naquele dia suportou uma temperatura de -57 graus

http://images.google.pt/imgres?imgu...136&prev=/images?q=yakutsk&um=1&hl=pt-PT&sa=N


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2008 às 01:15)

ora ai é que gostava de residir ai ao menos não tinha de andar a ver modelos para ver se nevava ou não


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Fev 2008 às 00:44)

Imgaginem o que é acordar d manha, abrir a janela, por o termometro de fora e verificar que estão -15ºC, e virarem-se p a vossa mulher/namorada e dizerem: "Querida, está calor hj!!Não vás muito agasalhada senão transpiras!"


----------

